# The Rain Song



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's a couple of vids to show how i play The Rain Song by Led Zeppelin. The first link is a play through and the second is the breakdown...thanks for checking this out!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Dale, just wanted to say you are one of my favourite guitar instruction and performance personalities. Haven't seen as much of you lately with the LLB and hope all is going well. Thanks for your vids, they are so useful and enjoyable. Cheers


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello...thanks so much for the very kind post and i sure appreciate you sharing your time to check this out! I also appreciate you noticing my absence from all LLB projects this year. I made a decision end of last year, after having been part of the beginnings of LLB and having done 5 years of projects in the core band, i needed & wanted a break to do other things musically i enjoy and just didn't have time for with working up the material for LLB. It was one of the greatest things i've ever been a part of but no regrets either - love doing the things i have time for now and at 56 feel more a sense of accomplishing things than i used to. Prob more info that you wanted for sure, but again i greatly appreciate your post.


----------

